# 56 hours on the Scat Cat on Nov 5 - 7



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Weather looked great and there were spots available. So I decided to join the TFF tuna charter on the Scat Cat and I had to postpone bluefin trip in Cape Cod and AJ jigging trip in NC.

I was going to test new prototype light Black Hole surf/popping rods, but the rods were not ready. 
So I used 10'6" Black Hole Cape Cod Surf rod and 8' Black Hole Magic Eye 804S rod.
For jigging, I brought three different Black Hole Cape Cod Special Slow Pitch jigging rods as well as super light BH Cape Cod Special Tai rod.

A few guys offered a ride from Dallas Airport, but I decided to fly to Port Aransas. Fred picked me up at the airport at 11:00 pm on Wed.
When we arrived at the dock, most anglers were on the boat already.





We left at 6:00 am on Thursday for Perdido and it tooks 13 hours to get there.
There were two drill ships and anther floater around Perdido.

we tried drill ships first.








Blackfin were thick and we had decent action of yft on popping on the first night. 
I tried to test Calypso Monster Pencil for a while by skipping. I figured it was not right choice because there were very few flyfish and started jigging with ultra light Black Hole Cape Cod Tai rod when i saw Cathy landed a nice 90 lb yft on a jig. 
In retrospect, I should have stayed with popping on the first night as as only one yft were caught on the second night. 
However, I had ultra fun with the ultra light Tai rod for blackfin. I used 18 - 20 lb drag for the rod just in case yft takes my jig. with such a high drag blackfin pulled only a few yards at most.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

This groups is certainly one of the hardest fishing group I've ever seen. 
I expected many go to sleep around 1:00 am - 2:00 am, but everybody stayed on the rail all night and in the morning until they decided to troll.
This picture was taken at 7:00 am and they cast and cast all night. 


Trolling next day was very productive. We had one marlin out of 3, a nice 120 lb tuna and lost big one.












After dark, we started to fish by drifting. I decided to test Halco lure as the lures were hot on the previous night. I found it is very easy to use.
Unfortunately yft did not cooperate and we didn't catch any yft on the second night. 
I managed to catch a few blackfin with 10'6" Black Hole Cape Cod Special surf rod.


Fred is my kind of fisherman.  He fished hard and help others hard. I am sure we are going to fish together many times in the future. 
Fred preparing sashimi for other anglers.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

You got to love to fish with this group. They are all hardcore fishermen as well as the nicest fishing group you can encounter. If I can find time next year, definitely I'd like to fish with them again.

I used to fish on tuna party boats on the East Coast where mate sometimes fish hard. 
it was a strange feeling that all mates on the boat never touched rods and worked hard to help fishermen day and night. 
When you see Capt smiles all the time, you know you have a right Capt. I fished a few boats in Gulf of Mexico and all crew were great. But these crew on the trip are the best.

I know some are waiting for my report of Calypso Monster Pencil. I'd like to say the lure worked great, but the best lures on the trip were Halco.
There were very few flyfish. so I think skipping with the Monster Pencil was not effective. I realized later they waited 10 - 30 seconds after casting Halco lures to fish deep. In fact, the Calypso Monster Pencil sink faster than Halco, but I did not try that way with the Monster Pencil. 
Next time.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the Texas Report Kil....


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very good report. Thanks for sharing that with us, as well as all the pics. Looks like it was a great trip and fun was had by all.


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

It was a blast K.Song. Ready to do it again. Arms and shoulders are kinda getting itchy.

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Etexag (Sep 28, 2015)

Definitely want to do one of these trips...looks great!


----------

